# Prospective TT owner



## mkay99 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi people! Im new to the forum....not quite a TT owner yet. But giving it some serious thought. I just cant make my mind up...i want to go for a black or silver mk1 225 coupe. But looking around, i've been put back a bit by learning of costly common problems. The TT is still a gorgeous looking car. It ticks most of the boxes! The problem comes when I think about the mazda rx8 231ps! I just dont know what to choose! I know the forum might be slightly biased towards the TT :roll: but im looking for something to sway me one way or another! What are the common problems with the TT? Does it have many electrical issues? And what would you guys generally go for.....TT 225 or RX8 231.................?? [smiley=bomb.gif] Help!

Cheers guys! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  Just have a look at the MPG on the RX that should help you make your mine up 
Then when you have your TT join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

There is nothing to think about mate...

One is MAZDA the other is AUDI... you do the math!!!

PS. Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i was very keen on the rx8, it looks good, handles and drives well. but what i didn't like was the floor plan on the drivers side, as it comes into the footwell. not sure how big the petrol tank is, but if people struggle to get 200 miles out from a tank and even on a motorway drive, that's too costly to run. compare this to getting a recent 400 miles from a motorway journey (somerset to birmgham and back etc.)

also i had a celia vvtli before, which was similar driving characteristics to the rx8 i.e. high revving and wanted something with more torque as it got tiredsome to drive and keep it in the 7k+ rpm.

as you said the TT mk1 is still a looker, an interior which many new cars still struggle to even match, doesn't cost the earth to run and maintain and has a decent boot. the boot is awesome with the rear seats folded down can fit quite a bit in, while i don't think the rx8 seats folded down, so bigger suitcases etc don't fit as easy.

one thing on the rx8 is that you're suppose to check oil level on every other petrol top up, which i see is bit of a pain and the early models, the dip stick was hard to get to and engines could be flooded if car was not driven long distance i.e. just moved off the drive etc.

check my sig with a few pics of mine ;-)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum , and tt all the way. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## bigrichw (Feb 8, 2009)

I've had a RX8 231 - and it is a very nice car, however you do have to push it hard to get the best out of the engine - and yes it is very thirsty.... Having had both cars - I would most certainly go for the TT...


----------

